
Show HN: PipeGears is a new project that's now in beta and needs your feedback - gears
Hi Everyone,<p>PipeGears <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pipegears.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pipegears.com</a> is new platform for creating and running Web or Mobile Application Backends and API Microservices quickly and easily. With PipeGears, creating a REST API can be done in a matter minutes by snapping it together from a rich set of prebuilt components, simplifying the process of connecting with databases, communicating with 3rd party services, integrating with social media, or creating powerful business logic.<p>It was conceived from an idea that I&#x27;ve had brewing in my head for several years, and I&#x27;ve finally gotten around to building it. I now have what I believe is a minimum viable product to launch a startup, but I need your help to validate this assumption.<p>I&#x27;m currently open for beta, but I&#x27;d also value feedback just on the website and messaging. To those who would be potential target users, does it look compelling enough? Would you consider using this platform to build something in the real-world, or is it better suited as a prototyping tool? What would you consider to be reasonable pricing? What are some ideas for projects that you would build with this?<p>I&#x27;m looking forward to any feedback, or word of mouth if you know of someone who might be interested.<p>Many thanks!
======
caffeinatedwes
I was going to provide feedback on your pricing, but it looks like you haven't
published it to your site yet. If you're in the process of creating your
launch price, I'd recommend checking out this free email series. It'll walk
you through pricing you product step-by-step.
[https://gtchdr.com/2QPoGL6](https://gtchdr.com/2QPoGL6)

In general, it ooks cool, though maybe a bit over my head. I'm not in the
target market, per se, but I signed up to play around.

